# How many drivers have a ride share policy.



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Here in Florida July one has come and gone, as I suspected there was no mass exit of drivers, as far as I can see. But here are the facts if you want to drive for uber you are going to have to get some coverage other than standard insurance, its only a matter of time before you are involved in a accident, if you drive a lot. Even if you are not on ubers clock if you are invloved in a wreck there is a high chance your agent is going to ask you if you drive for a TNC.

Now what does that have to do with a wreck not involving a TNC?? it does not matter, you may question how can allstate or who ever prove you drive for Uber or Lyft, no one wants to not lie it is a catch 22. Even with Ubers coverage you are out 1000.00 deductible even if the other driver is at fault. You cannot recover this.

The only way around this is to file against the other drivers insurance, and this may take 30 days or longer. And Ubers insurance will not do this as our own insurance would, if we are in a wreck and the other driver has full coverage insurance and has been cited at fault, our insurance will step in make the repairs minus your deductible.Then they recover there costs of repairs from the driver at fault, of course if he does not have full coverage and Florida being a no fault State our insurance pays all cost minus our deductable.

So all drivers need to really think about this, so for those that have Ride share now please speak up share your cost and what company. I have a good friend that works for Allstate and he has told me they are in the process of adding a rider on top of there standard policy to cover a TNC driver, and I know Geicho is to. 

A rider add on would be cost affordable as compared to a full blown commercial policy that could cost as much as 400.00 per month depending on your car and your coverage and driving record.

I feel Uber has set us all up from the very beginning knowing dam well there drivers were vulnerable to policy cancellation because of working for Uber. 

They should have provided TNC insurance when we are not on there clock. We all had to provide proof of full coverage insurance to be hired, Uber has lied and been completely deceptive knowing that most insurance policies would cancil if they know we drive for them, but never once have they informed there drivers of this. 

They have told us we are covered by there policy. Which is only partialy true depending on what period your in when your involved in a accident.
I believe this is illegal and grounds for a class action law suit.

The bottom line is as long as you work for Uber, if you do not have a TNC Rider Policy you are risking your cars insurance coverage and no medical coverage and possibly a major law suit, if you are involved in a wreck taking your wife, girlfriend or your self anywhere and your involved in a wreck off the clock of Uber even if it is not your fault by being a subcontractor working for any TNC.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I have one. And I am grateful. I was in accident today


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Too many new drivers do not have a ride share policy because nobody tells them how important it is. Both Uber and Lyft lie by omission, explaining what they offer without revealing the huge gaps in that coverage. I estimate that over 90% of drivers that are aware of the issues do have some form of ride share policy. 

That's not the case in New York State, outside of NY City. Uber and Lyft just started there on June 29, a few weeks ago. The insurers have not yet caught up. Not a single insurer currently offers a ride share policy.  Some drivers are being forced onto more expensive commercial insurance.

Most insurers will immediately cancel a personal policy if they discover you are doing ridesharing, even part-time. That's nationwide, not just NYS. Currently, only a single NYS insurer, Liberty Mutual allows ridesharing, but will not provide any coverage when online.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I fully agree with your statement and I've been saying it for months but I blame this on Uber and lift we should not be able to sign up for Uber or Lyft unless we can prove that we have a Rideshare insurance or a way of verifying that are private insurance will cover Us in the event of a Rideshare accident Uber has known about this from day one and I believe it's grounds for a class action lawsuit there are very few options right now in the state of Florida but I believe that will change within the coming months as I have stated many times on this forum and I'm not an Uber representative I'm just retired Navy veteran who likes to drive and talk and meet nice people


----------

